# anyone ever accidentally inhaled cigar smoke?



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

I did tonight by mistake and now I feel like absolute crap. it's weird too


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I've done this myself. It's definitely not a mistake that one tends to forget easily, to say the least.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Drink a sugary drink. It will off-set your "bad head"....

I inhale every now and then with the lighter smokes. They don't bother me, I used to (still do at times) smoke cigarettes.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Occasionally I've inhaled a little bit, and once a whole draw as mentioned above not a mistake to make often.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I inhale at least a few times with every stick through my nose. Some sticks it is nice, others it seers the nostrils for a while. Never directly through the mouth. I do that with pipe tobacco as it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> I inhale at least a few times with every stick through my nose. Some sticks it is nice, others it seers the nostrils for a while. Never directly through the mouth. I do that with pipe tobacco as it doesn't bother me at all.


thats what i had with this punch champion cigar!!! i inhaled through my nostrils and it burned like hell. i almost fell to the ground after accidently inhaling alittle bit. :shocked:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I usually inhale a few tiny sips of the cigar when I smoke. If it makes you sick drink a sugary drink and eat a candy bar. My girlfriends father on the other hand; he will inhale the whole cigar. He also has smoked for 60 years.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I do way more than I should, I quit cigs a few years ago about well been awhile anyway, but that makes it more natural to do so. I have to work at not doing it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

NEVER "accidentally", but frequently on purpose. :mischief:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

yup, and gagged like crazy


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> thats what i had with this punch champion cigar!!! i inhaled through my nostrils and it burned like hell. i almost fell to the ground after accidently inhaling alittle bit. :shocked:


Lol, be careful. On a mild cigar it's real nice, I have had some nice creamy smooth mild sticks that you couldn't resist inhaling because it just felt right.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes - but it's not nearly as bad as accidently swallowing chewing tobacco or snuff!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't think you can call yourself a cigar smoker if you haven't...


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have inhaled by accident, on purpose and accidently on purpose 

I roll pretty much every cigar i smoke at least half to 3 quarters of it through the nose
makes for a much different smoke i think 

just my 2 cents


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I don't think you can call yourself a cigar smoker if you haven't...


Ahhh i see


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

All the time.

Gotta make the lungs strong, right?


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

triad47 said:


> All the time.
> 
> Gotta make the lungs strong, right?


Yeah right i realized the cigar i smoked tonight was a full bodied one and i thought it was medium or mild. The ones i ordered are medium body. :|


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Never tried cigarettes before, so my throat is too sensitive to allow me to inhale; I start coughing violently if I even come close.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've inhaled by accident and on purpose with a conny stick. The worst is getting a puff of smoke straight to the eyes when you're nubbing a cigar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

triad47 said:


> All the time.
> 
> Gotta make the lungs strong, right?


David Bro Good to see you posting, always worry when my friends in your line stop posting, hope all is well with you and yours!

Dave

:focus:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

You only do it once, then never again.


----------



## keithisreal (Jun 3, 2011)

Since I've started, I've done it 3 times....


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I've inhaled by accident and on purpose with a conny stick. *The worst is getting a puff of smoke straight to the eyes when you're nubbing a cigar*.


This bro speaketh the truth.... I hate when that happens!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

keithisreal said:


> Since I've started, I've done it 3 times....


There are exceptions, it seems.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> David Bro Good to see you posting, always worry when my friends in your line stop posting, hope all is well with you and yours!
> 
> Dave
> 
> :focus:


Yep I am back.

Took a sabbatical  Although I am off on injury, I got attacked by a dog and it tore a few holes in my armpit and I screwed my back up.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes when someone makes me laugh... The laughter promptly stops and turns in to me almost dieing.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Occasionally inhale a few puffs to get that rush. Not bad most of the time, but make sure you eat first. Not a great feeling.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I inhale purposely a few times on every stick, especially on milder stuff. tried a whole lung full on a Paron 64 Maduro and it was not pleasant. The guy next to me was inhaling the entire thing! A real BADASS!!! lol


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Big Tex said:


> I inhale purposely a few times on every stick, especially on milder stuff. tried a whole lung full on a Paron 64 Maduro and it was not pleasant. The guy next to me was inhaling the entire thing! A real BADASS!!! lol


Well for me inhaling a quarter of the draw from a full flavored cigar tore me up pretty badly


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Never intentionally and I always promise myself I'll never do it again...


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I inhale more often than I should. It's not too bad, you get used to it eventually. I also find it easier to blow smoke rings if I inhale.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. Done that. Its no bueno. I've also almost inhaled when I wasnt meaning to and thought, "Wow, that was a close one". The smoke in the eyes at the nub sux too. I've done that a number of times.


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend made me laugh once just as I took a puff on my stogie. I puked a little in his bushes. :yuck:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Kypt said:


> A friend made me laugh once just as I took a puff on my stogie. I puked a little in his bushes.


 ound:


----------

